# cpc exam results



## ksvramanamma

i did my exam on 12/14/2014,at Bangalore, India, i am waiting for results, when should i expect the results,


----------



## dimunn

i took mine on the 13th and my results was in this morning. Good Luck


----------



## KRWELLS2

*Results*



dimunn said:


> i took mine on the 13th and my results was in this morning. Good Luck



No reply, but question.  So how/where did you receive results?


----------



## kellyjpeterson

check the website, I had thought they would notify you by email, but it was on the website when I logged in! Good Luck!


----------



## mduntley

Go to the front page of AAPC when you log in, on the left hand side, you will see "Exam results" click it and under date, it will say status and the results will say the status of your exam if it is still in transit to AAPC or if you pass/fail

Mike CPC-A


----------



## alexarackett

I also took my test on the 13th but under results it still says in transit


----------



## lferrara323@gmail.com

*LoisP*

I took mine on the 13th.  Still says grading for the past 2 days. Does anyone know if results can change on a weekend or do I have to sweat it out until Monday?


----------



## twizzle

lferrara323@gmail.com said:


> I took mine on the 13th.  Still says grading for the past 2 days. Does anyone know if results can change on a weekend or do I have to sweat it out until Monday?



Unless they are working over the weekend to clear a backlog, I would think you'll have to sweat it out....good luck though.


----------



## sarahmcgraw

*results*



ksvramanamma said:


> i did my exam on 12/14/2014,at Bangalore, India, i am waiting for results, when should i expect the results,



I sat for my exam on the 13th of December in Little Rock, Arkansas.  I checked the website this afternoon and the results were there. Good Luck.


----------



## kauai1019

I will be retaking the test, but am needing clarification on the series categories. What are series 10000, 30000, 40000, 50000? I don't know how to study to improve these scores since I don't know what this classification is referring to. Thanks


----------



## ksvramanamma

ksvramanamma said:


> i did my exam on 12/14/2014,at Bangalore, India, i am waiting for results, when should i expect the results,



Still I didn't get my results, pls help me out when should I get the results.


----------



## ksvramanamma

*cpc1.2*



ksvramanamma said:


> i did my exam on 12/14/2014,at Bangalore, India, i am waiting for results, when should i expect the results,



Still I didn't get my results, pls help me out when should I get the results.


----------



## felhyfio

*Passed*

So it took over a week to get my results but they are in and I passed.    I can finally take a breath.  Good luck to those taking it next month.  Something I learned from taking the test, go thru the exam and see where the short questions are I started from the front with all the scenarios, and I had to guess on half of the easy ones.  Guess I am one lucky person.


----------



## greatbiller

I am not sure of how long it will take AAPC to grade tests from a foreign country.  If the test packets are mailed to the US from your testing site, allow several days mailing time.  I know waiting for results is difficult.  Prior posters have stated that you can go to your AAPC home page and click on a link to see if your test has been received by AAPC, etc.

After I took my CPC test, I waited a few days and logged into the AAPC website and noticed that I had CPC-A after my name and I had CEUs due.  This is how I found out that I passed.  A few days later, I received all of the paperwork in the mail related to my new credential. 

Good luck!


----------



## BenCrocker

Yeah, I'm waiting for the materials now. I just got my Certification last Friday and this is Xmas week so I'm not expecting anything until the new year.


----------



## ladybess76

I took my exam 12/13/14 and got my results yesterday evening. Good luck to all.

Temika Bess, CPC


----------



## twizzle

kauai1019 said:


> I will be retaking the test, but am needing clarification on the series categories. What are series 10000, 30000, 40000, 50000? I don't know how to study to improve these scores since I don't know what this classification is referring to. Thanks



I presume you mean your feedback from AAPC indicates these are the areas you didn't do well on when you sat the test.
They refer to the sections of CPT...10000 is integumentary, 30000 is cardiorespiratory etc. These are the sections you need to concentrate on for study prior to retesting.
In my experience however, it is not uncommon for those who retake (and fail again), to do OK in the sections they originally failed on but fail on something else.
It is a test of basic knowledge of all sections of CPT so don't ignore the ones you did ok on first time. Be knowledgeable on all sections, then you'll do fine.


----------



## alexarackett

ladybess76 said:


> I took my exam 12/13/14 and got my results yesterday evening. Good luck to all.
> 
> Temika Bess, CPC


What state did you take your exam in? I took mine in nj on the 13th as well and still haven't gotten my results.


----------



## AngelinaH

I took my exam in New Jersey on the 13th also, and the results posted yesterday afternoon. It was the longest wait of my life, I kept checking the website a few times a day but beyond happy I passed on my first try


----------



## ksvramanamma

alexarackett said:


> What state did you take your exam in? I took mine in nj on the 13th as well and still haven't gotten my results.



i took the exam on 12/14/2014 in India, today morning results appeared as received but not mentioned of either pass or fail, how could I know whether passed or failed.


----------



## BenCrocker

When you're on the main AAPC page does your name have CPC-A on it?


----------



## Sudha Manikandan

please check the portal, results announced


----------



## sweeneymel

If you go to your CPT book the series are listed; 10000 (Integumentary) 30000 (Respiratory) etc. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## anneabusoanne

mduntley said:


> Go to the front page of AAPC when you log in, on the left hand side, you will see "Exam results" click it and under date, it will say status and the results will say the status of your exam if it is still in transit to AAPC or if you pass/fail
> 
> Mike CPC-A


i still cannot find it..


----------



## CodingKing

anneabusoanne said:


> i still cannot find it..



Click on the MY AAPC link on the top right of the page. That is the page that will have the test results link. If you don't see it there, next go to Purchases/items under My AAPC and click on the exam name


----------

